# sorry



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

sorry gator

that i didnt clean your tiny tank every day 
that i give you only a tiny air hole on the top of the tank 
that i didnt take good care of you
that i didnt see the metal in your betta fish bed

i had to wait 5 days to get you and only spent 7 days with you

i miss you gator ♥














:-cry::-BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::-cry:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

aww so sorry for your loss i'm sure his little soul will understand you are sorry and forgive you
i don't know if you believe in a after life
but if there is one maybe he'll come back to you in another life


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i think he alredy has... i got some girl bettas and they all have there ventral fins but one of my girls has half of one of hers gone like gator did so i named her alligator she likes to stay by herself too


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry for gator Do you need any help on betta care? (water changes, betta acclimation, feeding ...etc)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

not relly....


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I would recommend listening to other betta keepers and see if they could help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

